# ошибка при загрузке

## linkod

вот скрин

http://i65.fastpic.ru/big/2014/1008/70/4ce2365f277416e1f6f2f67499ceef70.png

стоит граб2

делал 10.б и 10.е из хэндбука. при повторном входе все монтировалось нормально. файл фстаб из хэндбука

стоит виртуалбокс, хост макось 10.9

что делать-то?

----------

## linkod

https://bpaste.net/show/f91018571a7a

вот что дает genkernel

----------

## linkod

сам разобрался.

в /etc/genkernel.conf раскомментировал строку no zfs

----------

## TigerJr

[SOLVED]

Я полагал что драйвер VirtualBOX Block Device не стоит в ядре.

----------

